# what's not to like about (x)



## rupertbrooke

This is now a common expression with various shades of meaning. The question is rhetorical, it's a different way of saying that you can't think of a reason why anybody would not love/like X; there is nothing not to love/like about it. At least that's what the literal meaning is. Nowadays, the phrase is such a cliché that it's often used ironically, to mean the exact opposite thing.
Examples:-
1. A declaration of complete approval, usually said after listing several qualities of the thing being approved; frequently used in an ironic or sarcastic sense. Popularised by sitcoms like Friends and Seinfeld.


2. Title of a Hannah Montana song.
"He's tall, he's sweet, has a great sense of humour, and he has a great job - what's not to like about him?


3. "Upset? Why would I be upset? We've totalled the car, we can't get out, we wrecked an orphanage, the cops are on the way, and we've got 3 kilos in the trunk! I mean, what's not to like about it?


Ross: It tastes like feet! 
Joey Tribbiani: Well, I like it. 
Ross: Are you kidding? 
Joey Tribbiani: I mean, what's not to like about it? Custard, good. Jam, good. Meat, good!
Is there possibly a Turkish equivalent? Daha ne olsun (yakkında?). Or is this too negative like the English 'what do you expect from her?


----------



## Reverence

"Daha ne olsun?" is spot on. Sarcastic or not, it works either way. The phrase ends there, however; there's no need to add anything else afterwards.

- Lojmanda kal be birader. Kiran yok, elektrik-su onlarda, yemen-içmen onlarda, kafeteryası var... Daha ne olsun?

A few other variants:

- Acelesi mi var, anne? Biraz düşünsem ne olur sanki?
- Yavrum, çocuğun evi var, arabası var, fıstık gibi işi var, hali vakti yerinde, eli yüzü düzgün, sana da deli gibi âşık... Daha ne istiyorsun, Allahtan belanı mı istiyorsun?

- Kızın altındaki arabayı gördün mü? Tam otomatik, üstü açılıyor, son sürüm GPS, araç içi kamera, kendi kendini park ediyor... Eksiği yok, fazlası var; Allah nazardan saklasın.

- Cık. Beğenmedim.
- Beğenmedin mi? Neyini beğenmedin, kadın? Üç tane oda. Salonda at koştur, çift kale maç yap. Adam mutfağı, dolapları hep yenilemiş. Bir tuvalet, bir banyo yetmemiş, bir banyo daha yapmış. Üçüncü kat, cephesi de var, manzarası da var, her tarafı balkon... Damını buldun, kiremitini arıyorsun, yemin olsun. (I took out the profanity; the original version is a tad more colorful.)


----------



## rupertbrooke

Reverence, it is so heartening to see your return to the forum. Predictably, your reply is comprehensive. Thanks for the exhaustive examples, which, as at present, I'm working through. You mention the original. Are these examples from an original version of actual speech? 
May I take this opportunity to thank you a thousand times for all your recent help. I am running out of space, so am trying to free space up for more entries. I hope my thanks is not violating site rules.


----------



## Reverence

Why, it's a pleasure. Those aren't quoted from somewhere else; they're simply whatever I came up with at the time. By "the original version", I meant the original version of "damını bulup kiremitini aramak". Which is kind of an actual idiom, albeit vulgar.


----------



## rupertbrooke

I have now the colourful idiom. It is clear to me that this idiom is a euphemistic substitute for the vulgar one, like 'ruddy' for 'bloody' & 'sugar' for 'sh*t' in English. Remove the 'd' & modify the 'kiremitini' & you have the vulgar version. Thanks to Reverence for all the examples given. What is the English exact (?) equivalent of Allahtan belanı mı istiyorsun?


----------



## Reverence

You're always welcome. "Allahtan belanı mı istiyorsun?" literally means, "Are you asking God for trouble?" In the above example, it complements the meaning that the guy in question is so awesome all around that there's little else to ask for, if any at all.


----------



## Artigh

Reverence has flawlessly provided you with an answer, but just to add my own two cents:

You can also simply say: _Sev(il)meyecek / Beğen(il)meyecek nesi var ki?_ - Oddly enough, the passive voice is optional.

In extremely vulgar contexts, one can hear:  _Amı buldun da kıllısını mı arıyorsun? _- (You've found the pussy, and you're looking for a hairy one?) 
Don't ask where it comes from, I have no idea…


----------

